# How much AquaSafe is not safe?



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

Is it possible to overdo the Aquasafe?

:fish:I have my ammonia at 1 ppm after the water change. Regarding the ammonia, some of the instructions I read said that even though I was using Prime or Aquasafe to treat for Ammonia that the Ammonia test kit would still only read the total amount of ammonia, even if it was now converted to something safer for fish. I am using both these products, but the Prime I used when I set up the tank and put in some with the water change. I don't want to use too much Prime, since I read in the forums it can be bad.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

use the Prime if the tank is not cycled. if the tank is cycled the bio filter should take care of that 1 ppm of ammonia within 24 hours.
I always have a reading of .25 ammonia after water change but ti is always gone by next day.
Prime actually neutralizes the ammonia to a non toxic form I am not sure if Aquaclear is just a conditioner or if it can actually make the ammonia non toxic.
If you are concerned about decreased oxygen in the water yuo can add a bubbler. A double dose of prime does no harm.


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks mousey. I have not cycled the tank so I will continue with the Prime and I have two bubblers so that should pull them through fine. ...except for my Dwarf Gourami...but that is for the disease forum.:fish:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hey mousey.....do you use prime???..
was reading a thread on AB and a young lady there figured it out about the fish starving for air..the prime takes the 02 out of the water..might help you to check it out..
aquabid's ..forum..cafe......i've figured it out....


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

It does. What I do since I've been using prime is letting it do it's thing in a bucket for 15-20 min and then drop the water into another bucket. and then back into the original bucket. Doing seems to oxygenate the water long enough


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I will have a look at the site- I have had that question posted here before and I have discovered that many other things deprive the tank of oxygen. 
1 Depth of tank. 
2. tightness of seal on the top
3. if the filter is not clean enough-- ran into that one today- pads all clogged with brown algae, snails, debris.
4. hot weather
5. hot water in the mix
6.Too much Prime
& probably anything else you can add that reduces oxygen in the water.


----------

